# Gestion mots de passe applications tierces



## Goliath (2 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
je dois faire le ménage dans les mots de passe qui sont générés par Apple en regard des applications qui se connectent à mot compte, je soupçonne une application qui déclenche une réinitialisation de mon mot de passe principal.

Dans la doc d’Apple section “_Comment gérer les mots de passe pour application”_ aux points 3 et 4 il est indiqué ceci:

3. Dans la section Mots de passe pour application, cliquez sur Afficher l’historique.
4. Cliquez sur x à côté du mot de passe que vous souhaitez supprimer ou sur Tout révoquer.

De mon côté je n’ai rien de tout ça.
Est-ce que vous avez ces options ou Apple a remanié cette manœuvre?

Merci


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
C'est possible mais on ne sait pas quel est l'opus de ton système d'exploitation?...


----------



## Goliath (2 Août 2018)

Bonjour... j’ai deux systèmes différents (El Capitan - Sierra) sur plusieurs machines...


----------



## Goliath (3 Août 2018)

> C'est possible mais on ne sait pas quel est l'opus de ton système d'exploitation?...


... quel est le rapport avec l'interface de mon espace ID Apple?


----------



## guytoon48 (4 Août 2018)

Parce que les présentations de mêmes rubriques sont parfois différentes d'un n° d'OS à l'autre...


----------

